# any "creatures" that will devour plants?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am constantly ripping off plant leaves by accident and i leave them in their cuz i dont know what to do with them.does anybody know of an animal that will devour plants?dont say apple snails.oh yeah it is a 5 gallon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best to just remove them. Dead leaves can cause water problems especially in such a small tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

they are not in my 5 gallon i wish to put something that will eat them in the 5 gallon so when i rip a leaf off in my bigger tanks.i can just feed it the leaf.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it will be snails. Or rotten roots.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what the heck are you talking about?snails or rotten roots?what does that even mean?


----------

